# KOVR/KMAX: How the signal get from the studio to the DBS/Cable provider



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The July 6th entry in Bos Hess's blog.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

That's really interesting. So DirecTV just uses an antenna to get the signal, then uplinks it? I wonder if they uplink it directly from West Sac to D11 (or whatever) or if they have to send it to an uplink center in El Segundo or whatever...


----------



## Bob Hess (Jan 2, 2007)

Devo1237 said:


> That's really interesting. So DirecTV just uses an antenna to get the signal, then uplinks it? I wonder if they uplink it directly from West Sac to D11 (or whatever) or if they have to send it to an uplink center in El Segundo or whatever...


DirecTV picks up the Sacramento signals from a facility in West Sacramento and sends them via fiber to their uplink facility.

Bob


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jun 24, 2009)

The post was good, up to the point where the person suggested using a UHF only antenna to receive VHF signals!

The intelligence stopped right there.

UHF antenna's - picks up UHF signals.

VHF antenna's - picks up VHF signals.

Using a UHF antenna to receive VHF signals is like using a egg beater to cut your grass.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Off-air pickup is the way they've done it for most stations nationwide since launching locals a decade ago. In some cases, the point-of-presence is at one of the local stations, so that station supplies a direct feed.


----------

